# Salmon & Tuna



## Emster (Dec 9, 2007)

I've had a quick search round the forum, but I don't think i can find anything so...


I was wondering whether it would be safe to give the girls abit of salmon or tuna out of a can? My mom has just opened a can, but it's to late to give the girls any as she's added stuff to it so I am just wondering for next time


----------



## CaptainFlow (May 16, 2007)

I give my girls tuna, and salmon when I eat it (but being a poor college student, it doesn't happen so often...), with no ill effects. 

I'm pretty sure I read somewhere that it was alright in moderation, especially a certain kind of tuna for the nutrients in it. But it's protein, so not too much, of course.


----------



## ration1802 (Sep 25, 2007)

My mum decided one day while shopping to buy expensive sainsbury's smoked salmon - as it didn't hurt any of them, I can only assume it's ok now and again as a treat. Now, if I ever fancy to treat them to it again, they'll expect the best


----------



## Emster (Dec 9, 2007)

Thanks for the answers  

I thought it would be okay as I've read a few posts about people giving their rats fish or oysters etc, but just wanted to make sure.


----------



## crapola (Feb 12, 2007)

i've given my rats tuna, prawns, oysters and mussels, and they love them all.







edited because i forgot the prawns!!


----------



## spoongirl (Dec 19, 2007)

Just a thought..albacore varieties tend to have higher mercury contents than the canned light. Personally I would just skip feeding them tuna altogether due to the mercury contamination...but that's just me


----------



## OnlyOno (Apr 4, 2007)

i agree with spoongirl -- pregnant women are warned away from any seafood as there is *just* enough mercury in seafood to scare doctors about baby development. i'd say that's scary enough for me to not feed it to my tiny energetic rodents. i honestly think that it's said that you have to eat fish like 2-3 weekly for mercury levels to become a problem, but considering how tiny my rats are, and how much shorter their lives are anyway, i personally wouldn't take the chance.


----------



## Emster (Dec 9, 2007)

I haven't tried them with the tuna or salmon as of yet.

I have gave them a tiny piece of fresh, cooked smoked haddock and they seemed to like it...Well they gobbled it down quick enough.
Although this will be a very rare treat as it's not often that we eat fish.


----------

